# have no fear



## Stevo (May 19, 2007)

Bu$h is here....

*Bush Anoints Himself as the Insurer of Constitutional Government in Emergency*

clicky

just gives one the warm fuzzies to know he's so concerned...

~S~


----------



## medman123 (May 20, 2007)

Stevo said:


> Bu$h is here....
> just gives one the warm fuzzies to know he's so concerned...
> 
> ~S~



CONCERNED MY @$$!  With the Iraq death toll at 3422. "What a great guy lets vote for him again!" :wacko:


----------



## Stevo (May 21, 2007)

well we've has a steady inclination towards federalization now for 20 odd years

now, under this current act, it just takes one Katrina or similar disaster to create a potential dictatorship

and we all fall under this according to nims

~S~


----------



## BossyCow (May 21, 2007)

Stevo said:


> well we've has a steady inclination towards federalization now for 20 odd years
> 
> now, under this current act, it just takes one Katrina or similar disaster to create a potential dictatorship
> 
> ...



Yeah, because the Feds handled Katrina Soooooo Well!


----------



## firecoins (May 21, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> Yeah, because the Feds handled Katrina Soooooo Well!



well the Coast Guard and National Guard did.  FEMA not so much.


----------



## BossyCow (May 21, 2007)

firecoins said:


> well the Coast Guard and National Guard did.  FEMA not so much.



Absolutely agreed.


----------



## Anomalous (May 21, 2007)

firecoins said:


> well the Coast Guard and National Guard did.  FEMA not so much.




The Coast Guard and National Guard probably were up to date on their IS 100, 200, 700, 800


----------



## jmaccauley (May 21, 2007)

medman123 said:


> CONCERNED MY @$$!  With the Iraq death toll at 3422. "What a great guy lets vote for him again!" :wacko:



Actually, the Iraqi death toll is in the hundreds of thousands, but who cares about them, right?
We have saved many more than we have lost. Thats what Americans do. Do medics pick and choose whom they save?


----------



## medman123 (May 21, 2007)

jmaccauley said:


> Actually, the Iraqi death toll is in the hundreds of thousands


 
Umm, ya, ok? http://icasualties.org/oif/


----------



## firecoins (May 21, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> The Coast Guard and National Guard probably were up to date on their IS 100, 200, 700, 800



I am sure that was it.  They took online courses desinged by FEMA who couldn't do didley.


----------



## jmaccauley (May 21, 2007)

medman123 said:


> Umm, ya, ok? http://icasualties.org/oif/



Ah, so you only see soldiers in the death toll. I understand. The mass graves I guess were just accidents? No one is fighting for oil (do you see any?) and no one cares about civil war. We do care about those who are executed and tortured before during and probably after our involvement. You're probably too young to understand about defending those who cannot defend themselves, but that is what you and they do every day. Thats the number I care about and so do most of the actual soldiers inthe war. Not so with those who watch the war on television.


----------



## medman123 (May 21, 2007)

jmaccauley said:


> You're probably too young to understand about defending those who cannot defend themselves, but that is what you and they do every day.


We can agree to both disagree but, that personal attack was unnecessary.


----------



## Stevo (May 22, 2007)

oh i think you both agree we are in the midst of one big mess fellas

if anyone paying serious attention isn't mad at it all, they're brain dead

but it's the manipulation of resources here, during what is considered a crisis situation that worries me

they've gone code orange and stayed there for months for no valid reason

so who's to say what incident allows too much power to be wielded within ONE branch of goverment?

look at it this way, the Germans didn't wake up one day and say _"Gee, it'd be neato to be under fascist rule"_ did they? No, it happened insiduously, legislated bit by bit under their collective noses, until they had no recourse but to knuckle under to it all

we are living in dark times

take note of these little seemingly begnin things, and such malignancies will be harder to grow

~S~


----------



## jmaccauley (May 22, 2007)

medman123 said:


> Umm, ya, ok? http://icasualties.org/oif/



You're right. Personal attacks are uncalled for and I apologize humbly. I feel, as I'm sure you do, very strongly about this conflict. I took your above quote out of context and thought perhaps you were making a point.
This war is not being fought by Republicans or Democrats, The New York Times or the Wall Street Journal, Fox or CNN. It is being fought by men and women who not only look into the insurgents eyes, but the eyes of the populace as well. Knowing full well, as your source points out, that Saddam had executed over a quarter of a million of his own people, it was time for him to go. In my role as a law enforcement officer, I only wish there was a central figure that we could "eliminate" to make the streets safer for our families. Police and EMS routinely venture into neighborhoods where it seems that the majority hate us. We go to extraordinary lengths to rescue people whom we would never invite into our homes because we have a calling. We don't say that we won't go there because we might get hurt. We go, and we do sometimes get hurt and killed. 
That was my overly emotional point. Again, I apologize for sounding like I was making a personal attack.


----------



## BossyCow (May 22, 2007)

I think the Coast Guard and the National Guard did their job so well because they implemented a well trained, well run, well planned response.  FEMA had just undergone a massive re-organization (Okay, I'm using their word for it) and many of the old hand FEMA employees were extremely frustrated at being unable to do what they knew needed to be done in the way they knew how to do it.


----------



## medman123 (May 22, 2007)

jmaccauley said:


> You're right. Personal attacks are uncalled for and I apologize humbly. I feel, as I'm sure you do, very strongly about this conflict. I took your above quote out of context and thought perhaps you were making a point.
> This war is not being fought by Republicans or Democrats, The New York Times or the Wall Street Journal, Fox or CNN. It is being fought by men and women who not only look into the insurgents eyes, but the eyes of the populace as well. Knowing full well, as your source points out, that Saddam had executed over a quarter of a million of his own people, it was time for him to go. In my role as a law enforcement officer, I only wish there was a central figure that we could "eliminate" to make the streets safer for our families. Police and EMS routinely venture into neighborhoods where it seems that the majority hate us. We go to extraordinary lengths to rescue people whom we would never invite into our homes because we have a calling. We don't say that we won't go there because we might get hurt. We go, and we do sometimes get hurt and killed.
> That was my overly emotional point. Again, I apologize for sounding like I was making a personal attack.


Thank you, I am sorry, I was a little harsh also.


----------



## Stevo (May 22, 2007)

Bossycow, 
did you catch all the louisiana NG watching their homes wash away in Katrina from Iraq?

yeah, heck of a job there Brownie....

and who did they appoint to the Congressional investigative subcommitte?

Brownie, that's who

now seriously, this joke for _'the powers that be'_ can insult the intellegence of a groundslug 

i don't blame people for being upset, in fact if your NOT upset, your not paying attention

that said, you do know we could easily be minions of fools who can't say hello in public without some cornball speachwriters  hand up their a**

that should worry anyone in the ere contingent

~S~


----------



## BossyCow (May 23, 2007)

Stevo said:


> Bossycow,
> did you catch all the louisiana NG watching their homes wash away in Katrina from Iraq?
> 
> ~S~



Actually no, my husband was in Biloxi for the rescue work. My perspective comes from his experiences there working with FEMA post Katrina.  

I am upset, just able to maintain emotional control through it.  

FEMA was gutted and turned into Homeland Security's Piggy Bank right before Katrina.  Major cities were denied funding for MCI drills unless they included a terrorist threat as the focus of the event.  But, the FEMA old hands, not the administrators, suits and desk jockeys but those who have been in the trenches on disaster relief for decades found their hands tied, their infrastructure gutted and their policies and procedures in total disarray. Try and do your job with that hurdle to overcome! 

My point about the coasties and the national guard is not based on any great love for the military industrial complex but is merely an observation, that due to their military connections, they were allowed to maintain their response teams, their infrastructure, they train to do a job, and they do it well.  They were very effective during the Post Katrina rescue work.

That said, the most effective response is generally done by the local church groups.  They are not bound by SOG's and can often work miracles when the government agencies are still scratching their heads trying to figure out which form to put the request on.


----------

